# 摆不平



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  This is REALLY slangy however I like it.  I would like to find the English translation of it.

Context: (when spoken to a 大哥): 你好逊哦，连一个洗头小妹都摆不平。

Thanks!


----------



## Skatinginbc

Such a wimp!  You can't even put a shampoo girl in her place.
Note: The phrase "put someone in his/her place" has various meanings, so has the Chinese phrase 摆不平.  It is used in my translation to mean "_to sort somebody out_' or '_to stop someone from messing around_'.  Actually, I think 'to sort somebody out' is a good translation as well.


----------



## coolfool

You're yellow, couldn't even sew/sort/... a head-washing chick up/out/...


----------



## brofeelgood

摆不平她什么? There are too many possibilities. It could be _settle, subdue, pacify, gain the upper hand over, get (her) in bed_ etc. 

Only with more context can an accurate answer be determined.


----------



## panzerfaust0

brofeelgood said:


> 摆不平她什么? There are too many possibilities. It could be _settle, subdue, pacify, gain the upper hand over, get (her) in bed_ etc.
> 
> Only with more context can an accurate answer be determined.



Let's say the girl creates a lot of trouble for the 大哥.


----------



## SuperXW

coolfool said:


> You're yellow...


What does "yellow" mean here?


----------



## brofeelgood

I vote for Skater's suggestion: _put her in her place_.

Here's a couple more alternatives: _handle, deal with or put a stop to her nonsense._
- You're useless. You can't even handle a wench like her.

"yellow" 是骂人胆小懦弱(没种)的意思.


----------



## 2PieRad

请问，能不能帮我解释一下这“洗头小妹”是什么意思？


----------



## Skatinginbc

洗头小妹: a young girl who works in a salon and is responsible for shampooing the clients' hair.


----------



## 2PieRad

哦,就这么简单，没别的意思啊。我以为是用来描述性格懦弱的女人还是什么的。。。
_你好逊哦，连一个洗头小妹都摆不平_
那为什么洗头小妹比别的女人更容易‘摆平’呢？Sorry...I must be missing something here...


----------



## Skatinginbc

He was referring to a shampoo girl, _literally_.  As far as why 连 "even" was used to modify "a shampoo girl", it concerns the speaker's stereotypes about that job: an entry-level, low-class job involving frequent physical contact with the opposite sex. Perhaps in his mind, those girls are socially inferior and easily manipulated: You may demand them to go higher, lower, harder, softer...and they shall obey.


----------



## 2PieRad

Hmmm果然...
懂了。 谢谢^


----------



## panzerfaust0

Thanks to all for participating in my thread.

To Skating:  

I am not a "he".


----------

